# Military funeral.



## IKE (May 28, 2018)

Another image that moves me.

A young son trying hard not to cry while being presented the flag at his father's funeral.


----------



## Falcon (May 28, 2018)

Poor  little guy.  He should be allowed to burst into tears.  Nobody would fault  him.


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2018)

Aww, so young.   He's trying to be brave.

I've attended several military funerals....my father, several uncles and cousins, and a friend''s husband. The 21 gun salute is always impressive as is that perfectly folded flag..


----------



## terry123 (May 28, 2018)

My dad had a military funeral.  I still tear up when I hear taps.   Still hurts and reminds me of daddy!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2018)

Reminds me of this little guy.


----------



## Lara (May 29, 2018)

terry123 said:


> My dad had a military funeral.  I still tear up when I hear taps.   Still hurts and reminds me of daddy!


My daddy too, a navy pilot. I know how you feel.


----------



## woody (May 29, 2018)

I was a member of the Honor Guard, Loring AFB, back in the 1970s.  We did military funerals throughout northern Maine.  We alternated roles between the 21 gun salute and being a pallbearer.  And as applecruncher mentioned "perfectly folded flag", takes a lot of practice to get it right.  It should be three stars and one above at the top of the triangle.  They drilled that into our heads.  We took it as showing respect to get it just right.


----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2018)

If I may, I would like to share a favorite of mine. *(CLICK ON YOUTUBE AT THE BOTTOM, TO WATCH)*


----------



## Deucemoi (May 29, 2018)

21 gun salute? only for certain military and government personnel. a 3 gun salute is the most common


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)

Oh, when the children hold back tears like that I cannot bear it! When they cry, I can't bear it either. 

Nothing is worth the terror and anguish of children during war.


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2018)

The Spousal Equivalent belongs to a national motorcycle group called The Patriot Guard.  They provide escort service when requested by the family and then often stand along side the road holding American flags for military funerals.  On occasion, they also provide a sort of "guard service" when it is likely that the funeral will be disrupted by protesters (as when that nutso "church" would send protesters to military funerals).  They will form a ring around the mourners and if you saw some of the guys in the groups, you would have second thoughts about clashing with them.


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent belongs to a national motorcycle group called The Patriot Guard.  They provide escort service when requested by the family and then often stand along side the road holding American flags for military funerals.  On occasion, they also provide a sort of "guard service" when it is likely that the funeral will be disrupted by protesters (as when that nutso "church" would send protesters to military funerals).  They will form a ring around the mourners and if you saw some of the guys in the groups, you would have second thoughts about clashing with them.



Good for him, Jujube. I remember that "nutso" organization....are they still in business?


----------



## jujube (May 29, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Good for him, Jujube. I remember that "nutso" organization....*are they still in business*?



I think so, but I think they're not quite as active as they used to be.


----------



## oldman (May 30, 2018)

My Dad was a career military man serving his country in the U.S. Army and retiring as a First Sergeant. He also served in three different wars. He took his final resting place in Arlington National. My Mom then decided to be cremated and placed in a niche. I don't get to visit Dad's grave very much because of the distance, but I do get there at least twice a year. He was buried with full military honors. No fly-over or any big ceremony, but did have a five gun salute and of course, the playing of the taps. Arlington does a really nice job, both preparing and holding the funeral at the grave site.


----------

